
Ask: Free scifi audio books? - sarah123ed
What free-to-listen scifi audio books do you know of and think are pretty good? Where have you found them?
======
newleaf
Not a specific recommendation, but check out Libby
([https://meet.libbyapp.com](https://meet.libbyapp.com)), you can borrow
plenty of audiobooks from your local library for free.

~~~
fosco
I am listening to "The Player of Games" right now with libby, it is great. I
have many other books on hold, your free library really has quite a bit
available.

+1 for Libby

------
jk_danson
Lots of free scifi here:
[https://librivox.org/search?primary_key=30&search_category=g...](https://librivox.org/search?primary_key=30&search_category=genre&search_page=1&search_form=get_results)

You can find some really good classics in there. The reading is not always
very good, but it's free.

------
thedevindevops
You can find Isaac Asimov's Foundation on youtube and I think Nemesis is still
up?

